# Where to buy .03 Latex?



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been using TBG mainly in the short time I have been shooting, but have heard great things about .03 Latex.

So I thought I would buy some, assuming it would be like Theraband, widely available.

The issue is that I cant find any sheets for sale, except on a site called Hygenic, which you have to sign up for.

Any links would be appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy


Thanks very much, might as well delete the post now


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Herriman doesn't offer latex anymore


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

SimpleShot is your best option, i looked for cheaper but its impossible, simpleshot's prices are too good !


----------

